# European hedgehogs?



## astral-disaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Lately, I've been coming across photos of people with pet hedgies that look like this:



















These are European hedgehogs, right? Where do people get them, and why aren't they kept more often? It would seem that, since they hibernate at much lower temperatures, they might be slightly easier to take care of than African hedgies...plus, they're cute. Just curious!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I think there is a breeder in Germany. 
Sadly they're not legal in the USA.  Otherwise I'd scoop one up <3 I think they are to cuteee.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha! They're so fuzzy.  I love how there are so many different kinds of hedgehogs. It's fascinating. 
It would make more sense that people had these if they hibernate at lower temps. Dumb animal laws. :x


----------



## astral-disaster (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, okay. Bummer that they're illegal in the US! Honestly, it's a little surprising that they would be legal in Europe, considering they're a native species there -- but maybe you have to have a permit or something to own one. If they aren't endangered, though, I don't understand why they're illegal here.

I read that they hibernate around 58º F, so basically they would be fine at room temperature unless one liked it REALLY chilly inside.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I remember right, they're illegal to keep inside as an actual pet in the UK, because they are endangered there, or at least threatened. But I'm going off the top of my head here, so this might be wrong. Some of the pictures may be of people who rescue injured/ill/orphaned European hedgies, I know there's at least a few big rescues in the UK for them.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

yeah i was wondering if people breed them?
and where might i get an african long earred hedgehog like sweet little hazel?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

They seem much larger than African pygmy hedgies. Or are they just fluffier?


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

They're a lot bigger than our little guys :lol:

If they were legal to import I'd so get some, I think they're adorable. 

As for the long eared hedgehogs, they are SUPER hard to find, I've been looking for a very long time now. Back before the import ban a breeder imported some, however from what I heard they had some kind of virus or disease and it spread to some of the african pygmys. They were sold, and that's all I know about it. I would LOVE to get my hands on some, but after hearing about that incident I'm kind of paranoid about it haha.


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello 

Well I have one, he arrived home today and is called Horatio.
I am from the UK and while they are not classed as endangered yet the numbers are dwindling largely due to destroying their homes and road accidents. It is illegal to keep them in the home as pets but if you have a garden which is not enclosed it is fine, my garden is enclosed with fencing other than a little hole near his house, so it is okay but he is a rescue hedgie and nearly died this weekend after being attacked by a dog - we made him a little wooden home with a division inside half way so that nothing can get into him at all and he is tucked up in there at the moment before he will come out tonight for a little play around the garden.

European hedgies tend to be a little bigger, you can see in my sig pic *if it works!* that he is fully grown but still petite, he is about 2 years but we don't know his actual birthday obviously

Anyway, Horatio is doing well, he has been under the vets care for the weekend and eating well today, he was crawling up and down my arm earlier (these hedgies are definately not known to do this or be so tame usually) 
I am saving up to hopefully get an African pygmy hedgie maybe after Christmas or in the new year (depends on a few things first) but Horatio is keeping me company until he decides to go and find Mrs.Horatio and have hodglings!


----------

